# these are the days im happy i bought a black car



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, it isnt a sentra, but it came out so well that i felt the need to share 

i hadda snap a few pictures of it before it's ruined by pollen and rain (which will probably happen tonight, knowing my luck)

oh man it looks sooooooo good right now

List of stuff i used yesterday::

Clay Magic "The Perfect Finish" claybar/claylube
Stoners Tarminator (didnt need it much on a 15 day old car)
Stoners Invisible Glass (sent from heaven above)
Meguiars Deep Crystal Car Wash soap
Meguiars Deep Crystal System: Cleaner Wax
Meguiars Deep Crystal System: Polish/Glaze
Meguiars Deep Crystal System: 100% pure Caranuba wax
Meguiars NXT Ultimate Tire Shine (nearly blinds you, be careful haha)
Meguiars Interior Quik Detailer

and assorted rags/micorfibers/random orbital/hand application pads

http://www.jmteam.net/metalhead/New Car/

(you may have to copy/paste the above link)

i cant directly link the pictures due to bandwidth, but damn im happy with how it came out. my whole car looks like a bigass sheet of glass


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn, thats beautiful


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

does that have a flake in it?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> does that have a flake in it?



its Black Obsidian Pearl, does have a bit of i want to say a pale green metal flake in it? in certain lights, it does have a bit of a green tint to it, i love the color though, and i actually debaged the whole trunk tonight, i'll get some pictures for tomorrow (its getting dark, cant get the full effect)


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

teh sexy... ~~~~

I hate my teal green lol...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

and to top it all off, some FUCKER HIT ME TODAY! and had the balls to run.

i got his plate, if anyone knows a way to look him up by his plate number, drop me a PM. ive already reported this to the police, but i've got a house to burn down.


bastard sideswiped me. 2 new doors, repaired rear quarter (not too bad), and im gonna get some goodies out of this one.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dmv, you gotta pay a little to get some info. personally, i would take a bat to the guys car and then to him. but thats just me :thumbup: 

if any mf'er did that to me, he'd be dead, its that simple. i dont stand that crap. also, get a REALLY high estimate from a body shop, then the insurance will have to pay the price. which means a BRAND NEW PAINT JOB, and some goodies :thumbup: 

i would just rape them and their insurance for trying to get away with hitting me


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, nice WRX. I just did the same stuff to my white classic. Took off all that dirt that I thought was permanent. :fluffy: Dosent look near as good as that though.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

himbo said:


> dmv, you gotta pay a little to get some info. personally, i would take a bat to the guys car and then to him. but thats just me :thumbup:
> 
> if any mf'er did that to me, he'd be dead, its that simple. i dont stand that crap. also, get a REALLY high estimate from a body shop, then the insurance will have to pay the price. which means a BRAND NEW PAINT JOB, and some goodies :thumbup:
> 
> i would just rape them and their insurance for trying to get away with hitting me



well, heres my dilemma. i could have the dealership fix it (im not paying regardless)...KNOW it gets done right, and gets done FAST, and all factory parts, but make no money off it

or my cousin owns a body shop. i could easy make a grand out of this (and i plan to)...get the whole car another coat of black/pearl, color sanded (get rid of the orange peel from the factory) and recleared, and still make a few bucks, but, i'd be without the car for easy a month, which is tough, considering its summer, and i had a brand new, untouched, beautiful car 

i think im gonna go the route with my cousin, and basically have the whole drivers side replaced, make a few bucks, possibly get an exhaust out of the deal (catless downpipe/highflow cat, mandrel bent 3", prob Invidia, plus the uppipe, i'll see about a 30whp gain, plus engine management, should give me another 30-40whp, putting me @ right around 240-250 @ the wheels *which is ballsy in an AWD car *, plus full boost @ ~3000rpm)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Jasper said:


> well, heres my dilemma. i could have the dealership fix it (im not paying regardless)...KNOW it gets done right, and gets done FAST, and all factory parts, but make no money off it
> 
> or my cousin owns a body shop. i could easy make a grand out of this (and i plan to)...get the whole car another coat of black/pearl, color sanded (get rid of the orange peel from the factory) and recleared, and still make a few bucks, but, i'd be without the car for easy a month, which is tough, considering its summer, and i had a brand new, untouched, beautiful car
> 
> i think im gonna go the route with my cousin, and basically have the whole drivers side replaced, make a few bucks, possibly get an exhaust out of the deal (catless downpipe/highflow cat, mandrel bent 3", prob Invidia, plus the uppipe, i'll see about a 30whp gain, plus engine management, should give me another 30-40whp, putting me @ right around 240-250 @ the wheels *which is ballsy in an AWD car *, plus full boost @ ~3000rpm)


thats what i'd do, in the mean time, borrow a car, or but one for a few hundred (supa dupa hoopty :thumbup: )


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> well, heres my dilemma. i could have the dealership fix it (im not paying regardless)...KNOW it gets done right, and gets done FAST, and all factory parts, but make no money off it


alot of dealers just outsource when it comes to body work.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^Yep. 

Also, most insurance companies, PAY for your rental car until the work is done. Something to look into. As long as you can prove you'll be without a car for a certain period of time.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ^Yep.
> 
> Also, most insurance companies, PAY for your rental car until the work is done. Something to look into. As long as you can prove you'll be without a car for a certain period of time.



im 19, so in MA, they wont give me a rental (liability bullshit)

im worried im gonna get cancelled. this is the THIRD time this has happened to me, first time ive been present for it

1998 Ford Contour SVT, modded. hit and run in the middle of the night, then 2 months later, backed into by my brother in law (one hit and run, one his fault)...total damages -- $11,675. yes, this shocked me too, should have been totalled, but it was 2 seperate accidents, so they werent allowed to....that cost me $500

2003 Nissan Sentra -- parked at school 2 days after i got it. got paged to the office @ 9:00am, only to be told my mirror was on teh ground next to my car. hmm, ok, bullshit. someone kicked it off to spite me (jealousy? maybe?)....i go outside, and my passenger side doors, quarter panel, and fender are dented in about an inch, someone didnt know how to park a car in a space....that cost me $500

now this, initial estimate is about $1400 worth of damages. i kinda wanna fix it @ my cousins body shop myself for about $400, and pocket the other $1000, im tryin to see if he'll let me do this (he has to make his money too...i understand that)


4 accidents in just over 2 years, all found 100% NOT at fault. im worried they're gonna be like "ok, this is turning into a pattern"


its my own damn shit luck !


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Damn man, sorry bro... I loved that black paint on your car man...

Btw, I've had that crap happen to me too in a parking lot.. damn moron couldnt park to save his life parks next to me and the side of my car looks like rippled chips...

People cant drive and its the states fault, they need to re-test people, or be more thourough cause every damn day I avoid getting creamed by some moron who needs to drive with binoculars glued to thier faces...

Good luck man, hope you get the bastard..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Is it the camera or is this your actual paint. It appears to be specks of either excess wax or possibly industrial fallout although it looks white.
http://www.jmteam.net/metalhead/New Car/hood_glass.JPG

As far as that system, we used it when we did a emergency detailing and did not have all of our regular stuff available. It turned out very nicely and for an OTC cleaner, it removed most of the dirt and oxidation. The only difference is that we did not clay bar and we used Meguiars No: 26 Hi-Tech Yellow Wax in place of Step 3. Looks good and I hope you get the accident taken care of.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Zac said:


> Is it the camera or is this your actual paint. It appears to be specks of either excess wax or possibly industrial fallout although it looks white.
> http://www.jmteam.net/metalhead/New Car/hood_glass.JPG
> .


it kinda looks like the metallic in the paint. if any


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> it kinda looks like the metallic in the paint. if any



there is some metal flake in the paint, although that IS a combination of my semi-dirty camera (the 1 or 2 big white pieces are on the lens, i just checked lol)

there was a bit of residual wax dust, which i promptly brushed off and used some Meguiars Quik Detailer on. the small particles you see are actually a mix of pale greenish looking metal flake (its VERY subtle, but it looks awesome)

car is going into the shop this week. Circle Auto Body, we do a LOT of business with them at work, and Mike is a stand up guy. he said he'd take care of my deductible, and get me the rims that i wanted  (17x8 Rota Torques, in Bronze) and some 245/40/17 Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's. and, he does work QUICKLY. no waiting 5 weeks again for my car. theres quite a bit getting replaced according to the initial estimate::

2 door skins

LR fender lining
LR rim is scratched and small bend in the lip, hes repairing it, i'll live with that scratch (they're becoming winter wheels) and insurance is paying for 1 new rim

new sideskirt

new front fender

LR strut and upper mount.

LR trailing link

LR lateral link

assorted clips/bits

it'll be done within a few weeks (all depends when i actually drop it off to him, although i'll be documenting mileage VERY carefully...i have a NASIOC buddy who had his body kit painted, and the shop he took it to messed around in his car, grenaded his tranny, center and rear diffs, rear axles, rear tires, and a few suspension bits


----------

